# твёрдый достаток



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Иные еврейские семьи, сохранившие твёрдый достаток, вели салоны для русского художественного мира, в том так явно проявилась атмосфера еврейской тяги к русской культуре и погружённости в неё.


твёрдый достаток: a large income? I can't find this word as a phrase on Google.


----------



## Budspok

Stable income, not neсessarily large.


----------



## Maroseika

I'd say stable wealth, not necessarily income. It can be due to stable and sufficient income or just old capital, no matter.


----------



## Rosett

Твёрдый достаток - это не богатство, а сравнительной небольшой, но гарантированно стабильный доход, которого хватает на жизнь получше и при котором не надо постоянно думать о завтрашнем дне. У такой семьи в новогодний вечер на столе всегда будет гусь с яблоками.

Примеры:

Предложения со словосочетанием ДОСТАТОК СЕМЬИ
У него самого торговля не то чтобы расцветала, но твёрдый достаток семье обеспечивала. Факил Сафин, Заблудившийся рассвет, 2014.

Законы, Постановление, Приказы, Кодексы в РК 2022 | Юрист › Document
А в Новосельском всегда будут сожалеть о руководителе, который очень многое сделал для земляков: твердый достаток для тружеников, 

Республика Башкортостан › articles › cotsium
Как уважать себя заставить? - Республика Башкортостан
Jul 24, 2020 — Конечно, миллионером не станет, но твердый достаток будет иметь всегда. Такой мастер нигде не пропадет и, в отличие от банкира-

Русские стихи › lisnianskaya › r...
Рождественские бабочки - Инна Лиснянская - Русские стихи
...Гусь, начинённый яблоками, лоснится Лишь на имеющем твёрдый достаток столе. Есть и такие столы в этой лиственно-хвойной, В смешанной 

Похождения по жизни › ...
Открываю секрет, от чего в Израиле женщины носят одежду на размер ...
Oct 15, 2011 — Да, израильтяне женятся на русских девушках (ибо те неприхотливы), а вот израильтянки, у которых есть твердый достаток, почему-то не


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Твёрдый достаток - это не богатство, а сравнительной небольшой, но гарантированно стабильный доход


Согласно толковым словарям, достаток - обеспеченность, состоятельность, отсутствие нужды, зажиточность (Ушаков, Ожегов, Ефремова, Кузнецов), обилие, довольство, избыток (Даль).
Ни одно из этих понятий не сводится к тому, что называется income, это более широкое понятие, чем доход, который может быть, а может и не быть главной частью достатка и вообще его частью.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Согласно толковым словарям, достаток - обеспеченность, состоятельность, отсутствие нужды, зажиточность (Ушаков, Ожегов, Ефремова, Кузнецов), обилие, довольство, избыток (Даль).
> Ни одно из этих понятий не сводится к тому, что называется income, это более широкое понятие, чем доход, который может быть, а может и не быть главной частью достатка и вообще его частью.


Как раз словари приводят значение  «доход», но, как чаще всего бывает, у слова может быть несколько значений. Не стоит забывать и то, что здесь рассматривается устойчивое выражение, а не «достаток» вообще.

достаток
м.
1) (зажиточность) sufficiency, prosperity
жить в достатке — be in easy circumstances, be well / comfortably off, be well-to-do
иметь средний достаток — be fairly well off
среднего достатка — average-income, middle-class
2) мн. уст. (имущество, доходы) income sg
••
у нас всего в достатке — we have got plenty of everything

достаток
муж.
1) (зажиточность) prosperity, (good) fortune; sufficiency
люди среднего достатка — people of moderate means
живущий в достатке — advantaged
жить в достатке — to be in easy circumstances, to be well/comfortably off, to be well-to-do
2) мн. ч. достатки; разг. (доходы)
income ед.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Как раз словари приводят значение  «доход».


Ни в русских толковых словарях, ни в процитированные вами двуязычных  нет значения "доход" (только разговорное значение множественного числа).


----------



## nizzebro

Also, a question could arise why "stable" -
Твёрдый = solid->firm->certain, sure etc: "твёрдая уверенность" (firm confidence), "твёрдо стоять на ногах" (stand firmly on ones's feet); so for wealth (or income), the meaning likely is also connected to confidence or certainty: it is not that specifically "scheduled", but rather that where one feels safe. Also in finances, твердый доход means something like independent on rates, if I understand correctly.

Could "solid prosperity" be an option?


----------



## Vovan

"Достаток" (here) means "(the level of) someone's material affluence". "Твердый достаток" suggests its stability over time, and as a result, sufficient confidence about your (or rather, your family's) future.

There are many reasons why earning a stable (and reasonable at that) income may not lead to even moderate prosperity: general macroeconomic instability (e.g. in the 1990s in Russia); shortage of goods (e.g. in the centrally planned economy of the USSR); etc.

Here's an excerpt from a book written in the mid-1990s (the average salary in Russia being approximately a half million rubles):

_Застала, пережила времена "застойные" со скромными рублями, но с достатком, плавно перекочевала в некий капитализм с зарплатою под миллион, но без твердого достатка._ ("Встретимся в троллейбусе. Писатели и журналисты о жизни коллектива Иркутского троллейбусного депо", 1995)​​So I can only agree with Maroseika that the relationship between one's income and their own economic prosperity may not be as straightforward as it may seem at first.


----------



## Vovan

Можно еще поиграть со словами: если бы средний стабильный доход _автоматически _обеспечивал твердый *достаток*, то советским гражданам не приходилось бы *доставать *товары. 😄

«И чего у нас только нет!»: как в СССР доставали дефицит. Как приходилось добывать товары в Советском Союзе.



> *Доста́ток*. Общеслав. Суф. производное от страдат. прич. (_достатъ_) глагола _достати_ «нажить, приобрести, получить» < «добыть, достать, взять» (ср. _хватит_ и _хватать_). Исходно — «то, что добыто».


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> *Доста́ток*. Общеслав. Суф. производное от страдат. прич. (_достатъ_) глагола _достати_ «нажить, приобрести, получить» < «добыть, достать, взять» (ср. _хватит_ и _хватать_). Исходно — «то, что добыто».


Мне вот как-то не очевидно, что "достаток" происходит напрямую от "достати", а не от "достаточно" - которое тоже вроде как общеславянское и есть как простая форма (dosti) "хватит", "хватает/с избытком". Мне кажется, логика такая, что "оно достаёт".
К тому же есть ещё "остаток", который не то что бы кто-то нарочно оставил, а скорее он сам остался...


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Ни в русских толковых словарях, ни в процитированные вами двуязычных  нет значения "доход" (только разговорное значение множественного числа).


В БАС (2008, т.5, с.320) есть толкование «среднего достатка» (как устойчивого выражения) как небольших доходов.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В БАС (2008, т.5, с.320) есть толкование «среднего достатка» (как устойчивого выражения) как небольших доходов.


Толкование слова "достаток" в этом словаре такое же, как и в других: обеспеченность, состоятельность; жить в (большом, хорошем) достатке - жить зажиточно, богато.
А ваш пример взят из раздела о разг. мн. "достатки", о котором и в других словарях сказано, что это может означать "доходы".


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Мне кажется, логика такая, что "оно достаёт".


Я, вообще-то, пошутил🤣, но если продолжить вслед за вами, то, наверное, все же так:
"оно" *доста́то *(см. выше: произошло не от гл. напрямую, но от страд. прич.); результат - *доста́ток*.​​(Ясно, что в ходе дальнейшего развития языка все это не раз переосмысливалось, менялся угол зрения, набор значений, их приоритетность в том или ином контексте и т.д.)


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Толкование слова "достаток" в этом словаре такое же, как и в других: обеспеченность, состоятельность; жить в (большом, хорошем) достатке - жить зажиточно, богато.
> А ваш пример взят из раздела о разг. мн. "достатки", о котором и в других словарях сказано, что это может означать "доходы".


Это та же статья «Достаток», здесь приведено одно из значений этого слова. Сама статья гораздо шире и глубже.
Как всякий может сам убедиться, множественного числа в устойчивом выражении «среднего достатка» нет. «Достаток» стоит в единственном числе. Иначе бы это было «средних достатков». Словари ограниченного объёма такого выражения не отмечают, что, по-видимому, и ввело вас в заблуждение.
.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Я, вообще-то, пошутил🤣, но если продолжить вслед за вами, то, наверное, все же так:
> "оно" *доста́то *(см. выше: произошло не от гл. напрямую, но от страд. прич.); результат - *доста́ток*.​​(Ясно, что в ходе дальнейшего развития языка все это не раз переосмысливалось, менялся угол зрения, набор значений, их приоритетность в том или ином контексте и т.д.)


Возможно, вы имели в виду «его достат(очн)о»?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Возможно, вы имели в виду «его достат(очн)о»?


Нет, "достаточно" - _производное _от "достаток".

То же касается, например, и слова "убыток": "оно" убыто (страд. прич. от "убыть") -> убыток (существительное).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Нет, "достаточно" - _производное _от "достаток".
> 
> То же касается, например, и слова "убыток": "оно" убыто (страд. прич. от "убыть") -> убыток (существительное).


Убытку противопоставляется прибыток, и с этим всё хорошо. А слову «достаток» противопоставляется в той же манере «недостаток» с несимметричными в плане отрицания значениями.
Смысл же замечания состоял в том, что «достато» употребляется не с «оно», а с «его».


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> А слову «достаток» противопоставляется в той же манере «недостаток» с несимметричными в плане отрицания значениями.


...которые возникли не с момента появления слова в языке, а, опять-таки, много позже. О том, как именно эволюционировала система значений однокоренных слов, во многих случаях мы можем лишь догадываться. Ориентироваться же исключительно на современное употребление - ошибочно.


Rosett said:


> Смысл же замечания состоял в том, что «достато» употребляется не с «оно», а с «его».


 В современном русском языке такого слова нет. Сегодня мы скорее скажем "(оно) *до́стано":
_Это из матраса достано._​_Мою стряпню не ест из принципа, правда, кроме случаев, когда блюдо достано из духовки._​(Рунет.)​​Впрочем, иные могут сказать и "*доста́то":
_Даже не знаю, откуда это достато. _​(Там же.)​


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Это та же статья «Достаток», здесь приведено одно из значений этого слова. Сама статья гораздо шире и глубже.
> .


Мне нечего добавить к уже сказанному. На мой взгляд, вывод из словарных определений очевиден и однозначен: достаток означает отсутствие нужды, состоятельность и и.п,  складывающиеся в том числе и из регулярноно дохода,  но им не исчерпывающиеся.
 Впрочем, ветка содержит уже достаточно информации и ссылок на источники, чтобы непредвзятый читатель мог составить объективное мнение на этот счёт.


----------

